# dress code



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i was just wondering what the dress code was gonna be for nationals this year. i've heard it was gonna be "whatever you want", but i just wanna make sure.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

3.1.18 Dress Regulations [similar to FITA 3.22]
[FITA has strict regulations and guidelines for its Championships, including Regional Championships, Continental Qualifiers, World Championships and Olympics. See FITA 2.22 or details.]

The following dress regulations apply to all participants (including coaches, assistants, etc.) while they are on the competition field of play, except when the regulations are relaxed due to inclement weather.
3.1.18.1 Participants must be neat in appearance in respect of personal grooming and clothing. 
3.1.18.2 Footwear must be worn at all times. Sandals and open-toed footwear are not permitted for athletes.
3.1.18.3 Pants, shorts, skirts, divided skirts, etc. must be a solid unpatterned colour and may not be shorter than the fingertips when the arms and fingers are extended at the side. Blue jeans and fleece track pants are not allowed.
3.1.18.4 Men’s shirts must have sleeves and must cover the front and back of the body. 
3.1.18.5 Women’s tops must cover the front and back of the body and be fixed over each shoulder. 
3.1.18.6 Shirts may not be solid red as this colour is reserved for judges on the field.
3.1.18.7 Clothing which is offensive, is in poor taste or is disrespectful to the FCA and its sponsors is not allowed.
3.1.18.8 The DOS will be responsible for enforcing the dress code and will make any decisions in connection with rule 3.1.18.5.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Matt Tyhurst told me on the phone last night he was gonna wear a hot pink halter top and Daisy Dukes. I think he said something about wearing 4" Stilleto's as well. The heels will help him dig in and gain traction on the terrain. 
He is gonna win this event with Victory arrows, he also informed me.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*not if I have .....*



cath8r said:


> Matt Tyhurst told me on the phone last night he was gonna wear a hot pink halter top and Daisy Dukes. I think he said something about wearing 4" Stilleto's as well. The heels will help him dig in and gain traction on the terrain.
> He is gonna win this event with Victory arrows, he also informed me.


anything to say about it  everyone knows pink doesn't go with heels :embara:

PintoJK


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*dress*

Thats not fair he knows those: daisy dukes will take away from my orange thong I hope they don't put us toooooo close together on the line flypig::closed_2: As for the arrows I hope they help him to a victory


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh wait. Mattys plan will be in violation of rule 3.1.18.4 and probably 3.1.18.7.
Your outta luck Matty old pal!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*You are all jelious*

Because I could make it work


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

You guys are all forgetting rule:

3.1.18.9 No grossing out the competition or the spectators


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

NO! NO! NO! 

Don't do it there will be kids there and I don't want to be grossed out of the comp. at leased not till the second dayukey:ukey:ukey:

As for the Victory arrows we will see. OH by the way Pinto where are mine

Grant


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

*eeeeww*



H.M. Murdock said:


> Because I could make it work


i couldnt drink enough beerukey:ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

My cat has Matty beat, and at least she looks good in pink


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

aaaaww, good to see mamas up and at em-hope shes feelin better-but where r the other two-its not a pic without tigers and smokey

but ya that def has matty beat!!!!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Sean I hope that cat is ALL hair or it has Matty beat two ways


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

The wrapping makes her look bigger than she is right now, but she was pretty big. I think she's lost some weight since her surgery though. Sean was supposed to get her weighed today when he took her in to get her new bandages.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2007)

New weight for the Mama's 19lbs, down from a high of 24lbs, she is sporting a new purple outfit not sure if it is Fita legal or not


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Shelley is sporting a new purple miniskirt, but I think there is too much bum hanging out and can't be FITA legal :sad:


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

There may be more to life then archery but I think you could go and look a little further. Shelley has more hanging out then me in my speedo (now if that don't bring an image)


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

I know, but did you notice that she's wearing a thong too? ukey:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Sean McKenty said:


> New weight for the Mama's 19lbs, down from a high of 24lbs, she is sporting a new purple outfit not sure if it is Fita legal or not


HOLY! 24lbs! That's a big cat! Moxie (one of my two cats) is 16lbs and I thought she was big (given that Oscar, our other cat only weighs 8lbs...)


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

Our other cat Mikey was over 30lbs at one point but he was just plain big not rolly polly like Shelley


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Stash said:


> 3.1.18 Dress Regulations [similar to FITA 3.22]
> [FITA has strict regulations and guidelines for its Championships, including Regional Championships, Continental Qualifiers, World Championships and Olympics. See FITA 2.22 or details.]
> 
> The following dress regulations apply to all participants (including coaches, assistants, etc.) while they are on the competition field of play, except when the regulations are relaxed due to inclement weather.
> ...


:focus: according to what Stash says, and what the Nationals website says, there's no color restriction for tops and bottoms except for the red shirt and blue jeans, am i right? 

and just food for thought, the rules only say that "blue jeans" are not allowed (3.1.18.3). even though i'm not gonna be wearing these in Toronto in the middle of August, what about black jeans? would those be exempt to that rule being that they're "black jeans" and not "blue jeans"?


----------

